# What does your CM look like now that you're pregnant?



## KandyKinz

Just wondering what everyone's cm has been like since being pregnant. If you remember what it was like when you first got your BFP to whereever you are in your pregnancy now that would be great. I'm curious to see if there's any patterns or if it truly in an individual thing. 

On the days leading up to my BFP it would alternate between being dry to being minimal and creamy.

Then in weeks 4 and 5 it turned very watery and clear and there was lots of it.

Then from week 6 to about week 8 it went to a creamy white and there was quite alot of it.

Then from 8 weeks till now (12 weeks) it's been ewcm and there's been oodles of it.


----------



## Sanona2

Mines is like a creamy thick, and its alot coming out...lol


----------



## Sophist

I had more than usual from my BFP up until the last 3-4 weeks. (I think because I've been taking unisom for nausea and it seems to clear up my nasal congestion as well.)

I have noticed a very slightly different odor, sweeter than usual, not particularly strong. Dh noticed it too with all my pregnancies, and he usually knows I'm pg before I test because of it.


----------



## stay.positive

Mine has been consistently minimal but creamy since ovulation.


----------



## Emmysmommy

Mine was creamy from ovulation until bfp, then went to watery around 5 weeks then back to creamy for weeks 6-7 and then today started to get a little watery again now that I'm near 8 weeks.


----------



## Lauraaraa

sooo glad this ques has been asked as i was wondering about it last night - and the past few days - wellllll when i was due my period i had think white discharge that then went a light brown, a very light brown - so i thought oh i am starting my period - had the dull aches aswell - but then the next day it was gone!!!! 
my partner knew then i was pregnant! i hada feeling but didnt want to jump the gun

anyway ever since then i have had a thick white cm - but it does seem to be getting more watery now - yesterday for example i thought oh my thats that - i felt it in my underwear! so i went and checked and it seemed a fair bit must of gushed out!! 

so i am interested to see if and how it changes as each week passes!! 

Ooooo what a lovly subject - so glad these forums exist!


----------



## Lauraaraa

sooo glad this ques has been asked as i was wondering about it last night - and the past few days - wellllll when i was due my period i had think white discharge that then went a light brown, a very light brown - so i thought oh i am starting my period - had the dull aches aswell - but then the next day it was gone!!!! 
my partner knew then i was pregnant! i hada feeling but didnt want to jump the gun

anyway ever since then i have had a thick white cm - but it does seem to be getting more watery now - yesterday for example i thought oh my thats that - i felt it in my underwear! so i went and checked and it seemed a fair bit must of gushed out!! 

so i am interested to see if and how it changes as each week passes!! 

Ooooo what a lovly subject - so glad these forums exist!


----------



## CottlestonPie

First couple of weeks i was quite dry, then it was sort of ewcm. Last couple of weeks ( now 10+5) it's really thick and kinda snotty (sorry) off-White kinda yellowy.


----------



## jenfen

mine was creamy and there was quite a lot of it for the first couple of weeks after bfp but now its dried up a bit. And sorry for tmi but found that I had to use a bit of extra lube for sex...


----------



## happybeany

Mine was kinda creamy til about week 6, then it turned a little bit like ewcm, now its all thin and watery LOL I love this forum :D


----------



## Lover

Before I got my BFP it was thick and white and a lot of it. Now there's not much and if there is, it's clear and watery. I'm only 4+5 so I wonder what it'll be like in a couple weeks.


----------



## hjh_1987

Mine is creamy and lots of it!! I keep thinking AF has arrived its that bad! :(
x


----------

